# Texas- DFW Hours Available?



## acollings29 (Feb 13, 2017)

I work out of the UTX7 location and was curious what others were pulling from this location or others around town. I have yet to be able to secured more than maybe a 4-6 hour block no more than twice a month on the food side and was curious if the grass was greener at other locations. Just curious what the others on here were able to get and if it was worth it to switch possibly from the food side to the standard packages. 

Thanks!
AC


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

I get as many shifts as I want at DFW8 in Coppel, but someone here is saying that it's closing in a few weeks. Stay tuned


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Great! If they close any logistics warehouses, I'm sure they'll offer those drivers to transfer to other warehouses. So even more people competing for the same blocks.  Really hope it's not true. Or they are just moving.

And to answer the 1st question, UTX4 is crazy competitive for blocks. If a block pops up and you have the time to read what the start time is, you're already too late to successfully accept the block. But we are also a Prime Now facility


----------



## acollings29 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ya that seems to be about the same over at UTX7. People literally refreshing the app 1000 times just to see if they can get more. Yet I seem to see the same people there most days I go.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I am at DDA1 (Farmers Branch) & can get shift all day long no problem...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Today they are paying $22 per hrs which is awesome and plenty of shifts


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Today they are paying $22 per hrs which is awesome and plenty of shifts


A little lower in Coppell. Just picked up a noon 4 hr. for $80.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Today they are paying $22 per hrs which is awesome and plenty of shifts





Memorex said:


> A little lower in Coppell. Just picked up a noon 4 hr. for $80.


Only $72 for 4 hrs. Shift today in DDA1...


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

They're up to $88 for the evening shift tonight at DFW8


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Memorex said:


> They're up to $88 for the evening shift tonight at DFW8


DDA1 has 3hr shift for $66...


----------



## acollings29 (Feb 13, 2017)

Put in today to switch to DDA1 and am waiting for an email back after they can get they're brains attached to their email correspondence. This 70 bucks every two to three weeks is for the birds.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

acollings29 said:


> Put in today to switch dot DDA1 and am waiting for an email back after they can get they're brains attached to their email correspondence. This 70 bucks every two to three weeks is for the birds.


It take weeks to switch not days .. I am going switch from DDA1 to DDA2...


----------



## acollings29 (Feb 13, 2017)

That is fine. They have sent me the same email about 6 times now requesting what facility I want to switch too with the same response each time from me. Besides calling and telling them DDA1 over the phone I don't know what else to do. I've named the location, code name, region, which one I'm switching from etc. They're killing me.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

acollings29 said:


> That is fine. They have sent me the same email about 6 times now requesting what facility I want to switch too with the same response each time from me. Besides calling and telling them DDA1 over the phone I don't know what else to do. I've named the location, code name, region, which one I'm switching from etc. They're killing me.


Which wharehouse u switching from?


----------



## acollings29 (Feb 13, 2017)

Utx7.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

What city is UTX7 ?


----------



## acollings29 (Feb 13, 2017)

Fort Worth off W820 and N35.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

acollings29 said:


> Fort Worth off W820 and N35.


Is this a logistics location?


----------



## Bluegrit (Sep 1, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> It take weeks to switch not days .. I am going switch from DDA1 to DDA2...


Where is DDA 2?


----------



## acollings29 (Feb 13, 2017)

Utx7 is a fresh grocery location.


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

I get a least 1 2 hour block a day recently, but in January we had a Flux of new drivers and I could not get a block they all seem to be gone now...... we have a lot of fresh deliveries so not always a lot of tips


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Bluegrit said:


> Where is DDA 2?


DDA2 Garland off Miller Road.


----------

